# test



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

on learning process


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ganim said:


> on learning process


What parts and setup is that co2 setup?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh , well look like my friend Jane was confused . Anyways it is a JAC- PAC co2 regulator unit sold at Canadian Tire with some manipulation I have now a DIY co2 regulator. Don't know how to post link, please google JAC-PAC....


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Set-up










my hand holding CO2 tank









brand name


----------

